# Looking for locations for pinup session (VA)



## aponi06 (Mar 27, 2015)

A friend of mine offered my friends and photographers to use her fathers place but something came up and we might not be able to use his property. 

I'm looking for a location that's semi private that I can use for the April 11th session within 30 minutes of Woodbridge, VA. Prefer free but opened: I am paying with my own money.


----------

